# Best Wishes For Charles



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2009)

One of our Moderators, CCheese (Charles) has gone into the hospital for a few days for tests for some problems he experienced lately. I'm in touch and will post any updates as I get them. But for now, just want to wish him the best and hope the tests are negative and everything turns out ok.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 7, 2009)

Best wishes Charles... come back soon!

.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Chris. I hope Charles will be back soon, fit and well. Please pass on my regards to him when you're next in contact.


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. I will pray.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 7, 2009)

My best wishes for you to be OK Charles.
I am looking forward to your swift return. 


Brian/Wheelsup


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 7, 2009)

My best wishes for Charles as well. Hope everything is OK.

Thanks Chris. 

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 7, 2009)

I extend my best wishes to CC


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 7, 2009)

You are in our prayers Mr. C.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 7, 2009)

Be keeping Charles in my thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 7, 2009)

Best wishes for Ccheese, hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 7, 2009)

Best wishes to you Charles, I hope you return back to us safe and sound.

Jason.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 7, 2009)

Get back here ... we miss you!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 7, 2009)

Charles, you take care of yourself. Let us know how you are.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2009)

Take care of yourself CC!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Edna Mae. Hang tough, buddy.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 8, 2009)

Get well soon Charles!! We're all thinking of you mate.


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jun 8, 2009)

Charlie, you one of my favourite dudes. Get Well and rev up again!!!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 8, 2009)

Blimey...didnt realise that being a mod on this site was so stressfull ! 

Best wishes Charles for a speedy recovery and return. We're all thinking about you.


----------



## imalko (Jun 8, 2009)

Best wishes to Charles. Hope he will be well and back soon.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 8, 2009)

Take care Charles, hope it's not too serious.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 8, 2009)

Best wishes to Charles and his family from here. Hope everything's fine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2009)

My very best wishes to you Mr C....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jun 8, 2009)

All the Best CC


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Jun 8, 2009)

Best wishes to Charles from me as well. Get well soon.


----------



## trackend (Jun 8, 2009)

Get well soon Charlie the site aint the same without your dulcite tones
All the best Lee


----------



## seesul (Jun 8, 2009)

Cherles, get well soon.
Njaco, shold you have a chance, say him hello from me please...


----------



## sabrina (Jun 8, 2009)

Keep us updated! CC, come back healthier than ever...hope you're doing well.


----------



## badbear (Jun 8, 2009)

best wishes charles .BB


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2009)

When u get the chance to hobble back over to the nurses station and flirt alittle bit more with the nurses Charles, Becca and I hope that u recover well enough to get ut ass home and let Edna Mae the Nurse take care of ur aches and pains....

Take care buddy, we'll be seein u soon...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2009)

Best wishes Charles. Hope you get better soon!


----------



## rochie (Jun 8, 2009)

My best wishes Charles, get well soon


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2009)

Dear Friend , my best wishes, Get well soon !!!!  We are waiting for you .....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2009)

Jesus Charles... I hope things aren't serious mate, take care, thoughts and prayers and wishes and anything else that helps get you back to Edna Mae and us real soon!


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Best wishes Charles
we'll see you soon


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending my best wishes your way! Hang in there!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 8, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you my friend! Get well soon!


----------



## carson1934 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Cheese,
I'm sure everything will be soon OK and wish you are soon out of hospital!
Cheers
carson1934


----------



## DBII (Jun 8, 2009)

Get Well Soon and hurry back Charles. You are needed to keep some of these guys under control...

DBII


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 8, 2009)

Best wishes Charles!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 8, 2009)

My prayers for ya, Bro! Hurry back to us!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 8, 2009)

Take care of yourself Charles and try not to make Edna mad by flurting with the young nurses!!!!


----------



## v2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Best wishes to you Charles!


----------



## Butters (Jun 8, 2009)

All the best, Charles. Hope to see you back shootin' down spammers soon.

JL


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Get well soon!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 8, 2009)

Njaco, any word on how Charles is doing?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2009)

Nothing yet although I almost worked 24 hours the last 24. Will try contact today.


----------



## Torch (Jun 9, 2009)

Best wishes and hang in there.............


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 9, 2009)

Thinking of you, CCheese.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 9, 2009)

Charles, best wishes.....

B-17


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2009)

In my thoughts Mr C.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 9, 2009)

Best wishes to Sir Charles.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2009)

UPDATE:

Charles is still in the hospital. They've done numerous tests but haven't found anything yet. He is in good spirits despite the hospital food!

He wanted to thank everyone for the wishes and he is looking to get back here as soon as possible.


I wanted to remind everyone about a program Charles started a year ago called a "Buddy List". We are able to keep in touch because we contacted each other by PM and gave some info in case something happens. As you can see, it works. Instead of a member disappearing from the forum, his "buddy" can keep us informed as to what is happening. My pre-wife has instructions to contact several members if anything serious happens. This was a great idea by Charles and I hope some of the members who are friends take advantage of it.

Anything more and I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks a LOT for the update, Chris! I have been wondering what is going on, but didn't want poor Edna Mae deluge with calls from all us airplane geeks.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the update Njaco!


----------



## Parmigiano (Jun 9, 2009)

In culo alla balena, Charlie !


(literally: may you be in the ass of the whale. Much stronger than a simple 'good luck')


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks NJ. Please let Mr. C know we are thinking of him.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the update Chris.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Njaco!! Hope everything turns out well Mr. C.


----------



## A4K (Jun 10, 2009)

With the guys, Charles! (Just caught the thread now as I've been busy recently.)


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 10, 2009)

Best wishes Mr C and get well soon. We need you back here ASAP!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks again for the update Chris, it makes a difference man....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jun 10, 2009)

Good on ya Chris ,mate


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 10, 2009)

We're all pulling for you Charles!

Can't wait to see you here posting again.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the update Chris. 

Charles, stop giving the doctors so much trouble and get better soon!


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2009)

Like wise cheers Chris


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the update Chris.


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the update Gnomey.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2009)

Good News...want more of it thankyou, Chris..


----------



## Erich (Jun 11, 2009)

Charles I order you to get your butt out of bed and home to your woman !!!

rest easy friend and get healthy

best

Erich ~


----------



## ccheese (Jun 11, 2009)

Just an update on my condition. Had a problem with severe pain in my right leg and back. Went to the
emergency room and in taking my vitals saw my blood pressure was 220 over 191. They found me a bed
right away, and are working on getting the BP down before they tackle the pain. The PT people and the
neurologist were here yesterday, but the pain was too intense for them to do anyhing. BP ths AM was
151/82, so something is working. Got a good staff, here, Sentara-Leigh Hospital in Norfolk. A very caring
bunch.

Finally found a computer I can use in the patients waiting room, but the sign-up list is long. Trying to 
borrow a laptop with wi-fi which I can use in my room # 187. Will keep you dudes informed as best I
can thru "njaco".

As njaco said, the "buddie system" works. Going on a deploiyment, outta town, on a vacation, in jail or into
the hospital. Exchange home addresses and phone numbers with a friend.... just in case. Make sure the wife or girlfriend has the info and knows who to contact. I have "buddies" in Poland, Astralia, the Czech Republic, Holland and through-out the states. Oh yea.... one in Germany too.. Like njaco sez.... it works.... !

Thanks for the good words and like thoughts.

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2009)

Hang in there Charles. We are all pulling for you.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2009)

Great to hear of the improvement Charles, get well soon.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2009)

Good to hear from you Charles, and happy to hear they are treating you well. Get well.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 11, 2009)

Great to hear from you buddy! 

Good to hear the BP is coming down. Guess you're staying away from the nurses! 

Hang tough and get well!

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> Good to hear the BP is coming down. Guess you're staying away from the nurses!
> TO




Or he got to look at the Breaking News Thread during the short time he had access to the Internet


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 11, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Or he got to look at the Breaking News Thread during the short time he had access to the Internet



That was the CAUSE of Charles' high BP! 

TO


----------



## Marcel (Jun 11, 2009)

We're thinking of you, Charles, get well soon!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 11, 2009)

Best wishes Charles, I hope it settles down shortly!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 11, 2009)

Good to hear from you Charles. Your BP will stay down if you stop staring at your avatar!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2009)

This site lack a certain style and class with you not around Mr C!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2009)

Grear to hear from you Charles, and glad to know the BP is starting to behave. Make the most of the 'rest' period, and hope to see you back soon.
Terry.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 11, 2009)

Hurry up and get well, we miss you Mr. C.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2009)

GLAD you are doing better!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 11, 2009)

fly boy said:


> [I posted a really juvenile statement about a worldclass citizen and I promise to never impose my ingratiating humor upon forum members ever again, so help me God]



WTF is your major malfunction? Surely you are not THAT stupid or are you just a mean little prick? Thank God Mr. C has class. I honestly almost banned you for that dumbf*ck post.

Either way you definitely deserve the 'flyboy response'


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 11, 2009)

Good to hear from you CCheese.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2009)

The bottom of that shovel sure is getting a shine!


----------



## Butters (Jun 11, 2009)

Good one, Matt.

Some people's kids...

JL


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad to hear that you're doing better, Charles...hopefully this'll get squared away soon...

Thanks for keeping us informed, NJ


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2009)

Fly boy, that was in the lowest of taste and class. If another word comes out of your pie-hole like that, I will ban your azz so fast, you won't see it coming. This is your *only *warning.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 12, 2009)

It's good to hear things are improving MrC.
Keep up the good work. 

Thanks for the update NJ.


Wheelsup


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2009)

Great to hear from you Charles!!!

...take care mate!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 12, 2009)

Good to hear from you Mr. C. Hope everything goes well. 

Flyboy- I don't know what you said, but you seem to have p!ssed off a few of the mods. I suggest you apologize and refrain from making similar comments.


----------



## rochie (Jun 12, 2009)

here's to steady and continued improvement Charles, get well soon mate


----------



## Maestro (Jun 12, 2009)

Why am I always the last one to hear about everything ? 

Oh, yeah... Because I don't log-in very often... 

Anyway, get well soon, CC.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 12, 2009)

He told me this morning that he might actually be sent home soon. So keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 12, 2009)

That would be good news.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 12, 2009)

Good news Matt, keeping fingers crossed. Forum just doesn't seem right without Charles hanging around.


----------



## rochie (Jun 12, 2009)

fingers crossed for you Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello my friends:

I managed to borrow a laptop with wi-fi, so now I can sit in my tree and watch you guys all day long. Not much news here.
The ladies from PT were here this AM and had me walking down the hallway with a walker. Seems that will be my mode of
transportation for awhile. No driving.... no lifting....no long walks, NO SALT, no booze or tobacco. I gave up sex awhile
ago, so that's not a problem. Thought I was getting parolled today, but it don't look like it. Maybe tomorrow...

I do want to thank all you guys and gals for the kind words and thoughts, and your prayers, too. Believe me, they are all
appreciated. I've said it before...... I have made so many friends on this forum, from all parts of the world. I only wish
I could lay an eyeball on each and every one of you. 

PM's are welcome......

Now you all gotta watch out..... I'm lurking....

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 12, 2009)

Good to see u up and moving Charles, thats a definite improvement... Hopefully u'll get to the house in the next day or so and recuperate at ur own pace....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 12, 2009)

Good to see you back Charles.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 12, 2009)

Can't keep a good man down! 

Great to hear that you may be coming home tomorrow Charles! 

TO


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 12, 2009)

Glad to hear Charles! Looking forward to your insight regularly again!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 12, 2009)

Glad to hear the good news!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2009)

Good to hear you are up and about again Charles and with access to the forum.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey lads and ladies.... I'm home ! They sprung me about 1330. You should see the drugs I'm on. Vicodin !! The good
stuff !! Plus a muscle relaxer, an anti-inflamitory drug, Vicodin for pain, Ambian to help me sleep and a steroid. Maybe I
can make the Hall of Fame ???? I'm really tired, but wanted to let all you fine peope know, before I hit the La Z Boy.
Methinks I need a nap. 

I'll give you all a rundown a bit later.

Thank you, my friends, for all your kind words, your warm thoughts and your prayers. They are appreciated.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2009)

Hope they gave you a painkiller, something like Vicodin!  Great to hear you're home!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 12, 2009)

Good to hear your home Mr. C.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2009)

With all here Dear Pal. Wonderful to chat with you again.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2009)

With all. Great to see you home again.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 12, 2009)

There is no place like home... no matter where that might be.


----------



## DBII (Jun 12, 2009)

Did you pick up enough vicodin for eveyone? Welcome back

DBII


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 12, 2009)

Glad to know your home and doing well.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 12, 2009)

ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz Me thinks Mr. C is inspecting his eyelids.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sweet, looks like you'll be pulling couch patrol duty for the weekend Too bad I'm allergic to Vicoden or I'd drop over for a couple pills


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 12, 2009)

Good to hear you're home Charles!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 12, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Hey lads and ladies.... I'm home !
> Charles



*Awesome!*

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2009)

Glad you made home safely Charles (and apparently quite happy)!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2009)

Really pleased to hear you're home Charles. Hope you have a good rest and recover well.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 12, 2009)

That is wonderful news that you are home from the hospital! Welcome back.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome back, Charles...glad to hear your home!


----------



## rochie (Jun 13, 2009)

great news Charles, rest up and get well soon mate


----------



## Maestro (Jun 13, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Hey lads and ladies.... I'm home ! They sprung me about 1330. You should see the drugs I'm on. Vicodin !! The good stuff !! Plus a muscle relaxer, an anti-inflamitory drug, Vicodin for pain, Ambian to help me sleep and a steroid. Maybe I can make the Hall of Fame ????



What ?  I thought you were sent to the hospital due to blood pressure problems ?

If they give all those pills for blood pressure, then you better never get a surgery or you'll end up on Morphine !

Anyway... Drop us a line between two... erhm... "trips".


----------



## ccheese (Jun 13, 2009)

Maestro said:


> What ?  I thought you were sent to the hospital due to blood pressure problems ?
> 
> If they give all those pills for blood pressure, then you better never get a surgery or you'll end up on Morphine !
> 
> Anyway... Drop us a line between two... erhm... "trips".




To answer your question, Maestro, I went to the emergency room because of severe pain in the small of my back 
[the L-5 area], also in the right hip and the right side of the groin. When they took my vitals and saw the BP was 220 
over 101, the pain took a back seat. Their priority was to get the BP down. High BP will destroy a kidney, and could
lead to a stroke. The pain became secondary, and they never did find the cause. I guess that's why I'm on a muscle
relaxer and an anti-inflamitory medication. I'm also getting around with either a cane or a walker.... I am unable to put
any weight on the right leg. Hope that clears it up for you.

Charles


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2009)

so Charles is anything pulled that is putting pressure on other internals ? ...... my this sucks !


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 13, 2009)

Glad to see you back between  .


Wheelsup


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 13, 2009)

Charles, it almost sounds like you agrivated the Sciatic Nerve somehow.

Mine acts up every so often, starting at the lower back with sharp stabs and shoots down the left leg like white hot needles.

Hope that's not it, but just something temporary instead.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey Charles, glad to hear that your back! Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 14, 2009)

Glad to see your home Charles. You continue to take care of yourself.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 14, 2009)

Glad youre back charles!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2009)

Welcome back home Mr C!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 14, 2009)

Hope the pain will disappear Charles. Get well, soon!


----------



## Freebird (Jun 14, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Hey lads and ladies.... I'm home ! They sprung me about 1330. You should see the drugs I'm on. Vicodin !! The good
> stuff !! Plus a muscle relaxer, an anti-inflamitory drug, Vicodin for pain, Ambian to help me sleep and a steroid. Maybe I
> can make the Hall of Fame ???? I'm really tired, but wanted to let all you fine peope know, before I hit the La Z Boy.
> Methinks I need a nap.
> ...




Glad to see you back CC!


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jun 14, 2009)

Glad you're back and your back is back too...how's that for puns? 

Heheheh. But seriously charles, take it easy, and relax. 

If you break these rules I shall ask Edna to buy a WANKEL engined car...so, listen to her and your doctors, and be a good man!

And...charles? Buying one of those cheap and small electronic home BP machines... and taking your BP once a day...good idea.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2009)

Excellent news that you are home Charles! 

Take it easy my friend......


----------



## ccheese (Jun 14, 2009)

Burmese Bandit said:


> And...charles? Buying one of those cheap and small electronic home BP machines... and taking your BP once a day...good idea.




Thanks, BB. BTW, I've had a home BP monitor for years, but with the pain, last Saturday, the BP was
never taken. And, I think I have a handle on the pain, I think there are two problems. I'm betting 
even money I have a prostate problem. We'll know this week when I see the personal saw bones.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2009)

This place isn't the same without you Mr C....it seriously lack in class and style!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 15, 2009)

Just to keep everyone informed, I went to my presonal psysician today. I do not have a prostate problem. I do not
have a hernia. He has acquired the results of the MRI and it clearly shows an "almost" pinched nerve in the L-5
area, and another in the L-4 area. If I move the wrong way the "almost" is taken out of the equation. I've been seeing 
a chiropractor for years, and my Dr. is going to work with my chiropractor to determine a course of action. Epidural steriod
spinal injections are a possibility. Will let you know more when I know.

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 15, 2009)

I sure hope they can fix it. Back problems are NO FUN!! Take care Mr. C.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 15, 2009)

Mainly good news Mr C.  Glad to hear it.
Hopefully they can fix your back problems without going the epidural route.


Wheelsup


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 15, 2009)

Then overall, it's good news...the first two possabilities suck!

Thanks for the update!


----------



## seesul (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome back Charles!
Sorry to hear about your problems with back but I´m sure your doctor will find the way how to fix it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Epidural steriod spinal injections are a possibility.
> Charles



Don't like the sound of that bit, Charles....I don't like needles!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 16, 2009)

As a fellow back pain sufferer, I know your pain, Charles. I'm not taking away from your misery, but I'm glad to hear it's a pinched nerve and not anything more serious.


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jun 16, 2009)

Woah!

That is bad Charles...

IDEA: has your physiotherapist mentioned water exercises, such as doing the dogpaddle in shallow water? This gets you a lot of excercise while supporting your vulnerable joints. Just an idea!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, BB, we have discussed water therapy. I love to swim, and I have swam is six of the seven seas. We have a
Y.M.C.A. [reminds me of a song] just 3/4 of a mile from my house, and I'm going to join. I think it's $50.00 a year
for a senior citizen, but you can use it 365 days a year.

Thanks for caring....

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to hear it's nothing more serious! While it's certainly not a good thing to have, it's better than some of the alternatives.


----------



## ellis995 (Jun 16, 2009)

hi cc 

i know what pain you are going through my doc only gave me pain killers for my back. Dam my doc's HOPLESS hope you feel better now. i can't walk 100 yrds and i double up in pain its enough to make me cry.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 16, 2009)

Actually Charles, I'm kinda relieved to hear it's a pinched nerve. I know they can be very painful but worse things can happen to us folks.

P.S. Noticed you got a spammer on another thread. You an "ace" yet? 

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jun 17, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> P.S. Noticed you got a spammer on another thread. You an "ace" yet?
> 
> TO



Oh yea, I think I have eight confirmed !!

Charles


----------



## trackend (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Charlie
Nice to know your still about my friend I'm keeping fingers crossed they can square you up pronto, anything to do with backs is a pet hate of mine, it lays you up for ages and you creep about even nerves to chough in case it goes.
Thanks for keeping us up to speed on things although at the moment I suspect any form of speed is the last thing on your mind.
I look foward to the news that they can help you sort out your back trouble or at least make things a bit more bearable 
look after yourself mate
all the best Lee


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2009)

Charles, that YMCA should be a good idea. Had a relative worked in one and got me a membership and it was great. The pool was the best.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2009)

Sounds like you have it all sorted Charles 

Great to hear your doing fine.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 17, 2009)

It appears I have good days and bad. It's also appearant that the weather plays a part of how I feel. Today it
was damp, light rain and high humidity. When I got out of bed I reached for the Vicodin, rather than a cuppa coffee.
After about twenty minutes, it kicked in and my day was so-so. Had a chiropractic appointment today, and another
on Friday. I'm still depending on a cane to keep the weight off my right leg. My chiroprtactor and personal psysician
are working together, and are hoping to find some common ground. We're taking it one day at a time....

I appreciate all your kind words and encouragement. It means a lot to me....

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 17, 2009)

I hope they can get you sorted out soon. I know from experience it is absolutely no fun.


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jun 17, 2009)

Whenever you feel pain Charles, remember that all of us care about you. 

Does the cold affect you? Tip: some of the new electric blankets have a 'smart' chip controlled thermostat so you don't get the 'oven effect' in the middle of the night.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 18, 2009)

ccheese said:


> ToughOmbre said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Charles, I'm kinda relieved to hear it's a pinched nerve. I know they can be very painful but worse things can happen to us folks.
> ...



How many probables ?? 

Seriously though I hope your doctors can find and effective treatment for you Mr. C.


Wheelsup


----------



## rochie (Jun 19, 2009)

hope you keep improving charles, good health mate


----------



## ccheese (Jun 19, 2009)

My family doctor finally got the pic's of the MRI. I do not have a pinched nerve in my back. I do have a torn ligament 
on the inside of the right leg, kinda near the testicle. That figures ! If I move the leg sideways it hurts like hell. This
will heal itself, in time. Good news to me. Still need the cane for support, tho...

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 19, 2009)

That IS very good news. Stuff like that will heal in time, and probably won't require surgery or anything so that's really good!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2009)

That's really good to hear Charles. Things can only get better now - just have to grin and bear it for a bit longer I guess.


----------



## Butters (Jun 19, 2009)

Happy to hear that your problem will mend itself sans surgery or any of the other unpleasantly scary stuff. A torn ligament is certainly no fun, and does take while to heal, but at least its much better than the other possibilities that you mentioned...

Good luck and all the best,

James


----------



## Njaco (Jun 19, 2009)

VERY Good news!!!


----------



## ontos (Jun 19, 2009)

Great news Charles, thank God it will heal itself. Great news comes from the prayers of those who care for you. Glad your back on the air. 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 19, 2009)

I hope it heals QUICKLY!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 19, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> I hope it heals QUICKLY!


I'll second that.


Wheelsup


----------



## rochie (Jun 20, 2009)

wonderful news charles, so glad its a simple if painful problem


----------



## mkloby (Jun 20, 2009)

Charles - I've been MIA for a while. You're in the prayers.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's to a fast healing process Mr. C! Slainte'!


----------



## Maglar (Jun 25, 2009)

Heal up quick Charles, I'm waiting on Balsa updates! 

Corey


----------



## trackend (Jun 25, 2009)

well thats nice to know your going to be able to do the splits again Charles glad its not an insurmountable problem you have it just need time to heal so I suppose the ballet classes are out for a few months? 
chin up mate
Lee


----------



## ccheese (Jun 26, 2009)

Yea, Lee, ballet class is on hold, and break-dancing is out. Have an Dr. appointment on Monday the 29th. Maybe we'll
know something then. Feeling pretty good, but still depending on the cane. I've been pain-free for three days !!
Guess it will take time.

Charles


----------



## trackend (Jun 26, 2009)

Like they say Charles one step at a time my friend

Lee


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2009)

Had a few to yours and your good ladys good health Mr C....

Much respect Charles....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 30, 2009)

Glad to hear that it's not serious Mr. C. Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 30, 2009)

Had a doctor appointment yesterday [Monday]. Blood pressure was 138 over 84, have been pain free for six days,
and the doc says "lose the cane" if/when I feel comfortable. The mornings, when I wake up I do not feel comfortable
without it. Later in the day I forget where I left the damn thing ! Still using the heating pad prior to bedtime. We take
it one day at a time..... Thanks, Jan.... I'll buy the next round.....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2009)

DAM GLAD to hear Charles! 

About your health not buying the next round


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 30, 2009)

hey, did I hear someone's buying the next round?? 

Good to hear things are working out (even if slowly) for ya' Charles!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2009)

Great News.....Glad your well and truely on the mend Charles!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2009)

Great to hear things are improving apace Charles. Take it easy and you'll be back to normal in no time.


----------



## A4K (Jul 1, 2009)

With the guys! Glad you're on the mend Charles.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2009)

Great news Charles, glad to hear you are on the mend.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 2, 2009)

Glad to hear it Charles!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm also glad about your improving health *and* buying the next round 

Give my regards to Edna Mae, Charles.


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2009)

wonderful news Charles


----------



## Maestro (Jul 5, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Had a doctor appointment yesterday [Monday]. Blood pressure was 138 over 84, have been pain free for six days,
> and the doc says "lose the cane" if/when I feel comfortable. The mornings, when I wake up I do not feel comfortable
> without it. Later in the day I forget where I left the damn thing ! Still using the heating pad prior to bedtime. We take
> it one day at a time..... Thanks, Jan.... I'll buy the next round.....
> ...



Great news !

Time for some Champagne...


----------



## sunny91 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hope for you the BEST Charles,

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Sep 1, 2009)

Just to keep you guys and gals up to date, yesterday I had my first "Epidural Steroid Injection". This is a shot right
into the spine. The doc went in between L-2 and L-3 which, according to the MRI, is the spot in the spine where the disc 
has deteriorated the most. They say it will take 3 to 5 days for the steroid to do it's thing.... if it's going to. There are
no guarantees . For roughly the past three or four weeks I have been almost pain-free. I have had a few instances
of shooting pains either in the right hip, or the right groin area. These are gone in a few seconds, but will stop me in my
tracks. I am restricted to lifting ten pounds too. 

I'll keep the forum informed as to my progress.

Thanks to all for your kind words and warm wishes.

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 1, 2009)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck and all that stuff Mr C!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2009)

With Jan and FBJ Good Luck!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck Mr. C!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck my friend!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck from me as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck Charles!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck Charles.

Hope the shot works.

TO


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck with those shots, Charles...hope that works for ya'!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 1, 2009)

All the best Charles.
I hope the shots help.


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Sep 1, 2009)

We're all pulling for you, Mr. C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2009)

Really hoping the shot works and solves the problem Charles, take care mate!


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2009)

Charles out of curiousity have you had time to check with a good acupuncturist ? they can do wonders instead of delving into painful shots

best

E ~


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 2, 2009)

Best of luck Charles, just don't over do it!


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 2, 2009)

Good luck with the epidural injection, Charles. The treatments and interventions for chronic back pain related to disc degeneration or injury have evolved a lot in the last couple of years, and I think for the better so keep your eyes open for new therapies.
Regards,
Derek


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2009)

Erich said:


> Charles out of curiousity have you had time to check with a good acupuncturist ? they can do wonders instead of delving into painful shots
> 
> best
> 
> E ~



Yes, I have looked into it. It's expensive, and medicare won't pay for it. I'm undecided. The epidural is still
in the work in progress stage. I wake up in the morning feeling good, but seem to have a few episodes of
shooting hip pain for a couple of hours, then it goes away.


I'll give the steroid time to work.

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hope it works Charles!


----------



## DBII (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks. for the update. I hope the injections does the trick for you.

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2009)

Just got back from visiting Roman and friends, so sorry for the late reply Charles. I had an Epidural about eighteen months ago, and it took about ten days before I started feeling the full effects, but it seemed to work quite well. Of course, everyone is different, some reacting quicker than others and vice versa. I hope it does the trick, and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## rochie (Sep 4, 2009)

hope it all works for you charles and you get well soon


----------



## A4K (Sep 4, 2009)

Echo Karl's post exactly.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 4, 2009)

With Karl too


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Sep 5, 2009)

Rare pain is better than pain all the time, but the best is no pain at all. Let's hope you get to that stage charles!!!


----------



## A4K (Sep 5, 2009)

Burmese Bandit said:


> Rare pain is better than pain all the time, but the best is no pain at all. Let's hope you get to that stage charles!!!



Rare pain is also a pain in the rear...  

Seriously though, hope you do okay Charles!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2009)

We all here are keeping our fingers crossed for you and wish a sppedy recovery.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 5, 2009)

With all here Mr. C. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes, a speedy and full recovery. Chin up!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 5, 2009)

I'd did the steroid needle thing for my shoulder worked really great but I think my Dr is a pretty dab hand with a needle since he's also an accupuncturist


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Sep 11, 2009)

The sheer number of good wishes on here shows the high esteem in which you are held, Mr C.

Now, do buck-up and get back on the forum, please - there's a good chap. 

Best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hope you get well soon mate, you are a good bloke and a great addition to this forum.
Cheers and best wishes.


----------



## otftch (Dec 9, 2009)

Get well soon.
Ed


----------



## Frantish (Aug 19, 2010)

Hope all will be OK.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 20, 2010)

Look at the date of the first post...


----------



## Frantish (Aug 20, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Look at the date of the first post...



I did not see any update, and I assumed it was a long term treatment.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 20, 2010)

I did something similar when I first joined. Don't fret it to much.


----------

